# Ford Sierra Cosworth Restoration.



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Been meaning to post this one for a while. My current on going project.

Long story bear with me here!

My best mates car. Purchased 8 odd years ago accident damaged, boot, rear quarter, door and wing. Got as far as getting it all panel up, then it stood for a bit, and then got painted. Painter started to wet sand it 2/3 of the bonnet and half the front wing. He got bored and buggered off, my freind went through a divorce, lost his house and hence garage and the car ended up in field for 2 years, up until the new year. We saw the car over Xmas and realised it needed saving before things went to far.

Have some pics on my phone of it in the feild will get them off at work tommorrow. Main problem with the two years in the feild no glass in one door, and the window stuck down in the drivers side, outside for all that time. Car was covered inside and out in bird mucks, but believe it or not only one has etched! 

Story starts with the car back at my mates. Mission and a half as this car doesnt run (no fuel tank) and currently up till today has seized brakes!

Pics from last weekend, mainly interior to follow.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The firld where the car was stored was surrounded by dirt tracks etc so the whole interior is covered in brown dust. From the floor up, worse part the dash.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Seats looked worse in the flesh to the picture



















Sorry no afters from last weekend on this as I lost the light and no time to take today. The main aim last weekend was to get the one window up and other bit of glass in which we did. We extracted the back seats as they had been left with a carboard box on which stuck to them and we needed to see if they could be saved. We also started to extract the carpets. But as they where soaked with water all ready I decided now the car was watertight ish! that we let it dry out properly before getting it too wet. What we extracted turned the water blacker then black. I started work on the dash but the dust everywhere is going to be cotton bud work, and a job for a rainy day when we can't work on the outside. So far just a wipe down with AG interior cleaner.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Will update the interior pics when done.

Engine bay needs a little work but overall should be easy lots of space to work on. Again a job for when all the fluids are changed, shes is fittd with a fuel tank and, new cambelt and run up.

Dyno'd at 485 brake before the previous owner hit a tree!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Todays work pics.

Todays main task was to unseize all the seized calipers. Turned out not possible on the car so the backs are off to be done on the bench and be painted. Fronts couldnt be done as his drives on a slope, so we are going back to front on the brakes.

So onto paint, not ever going to really feature in the restoration till later as its being repainted again in the spring. I have a mate who does PDR and he said that it needs to be polished up to show him the dents to be taken out before it goes to the bodyshop. This meant the wet sanded panels needed sorted after they where left by the previous painter. So it needs polishing for that.

My friend had previously washed the car when it got back to his. So today I hit the panels with PC to see what we had. Only one bird crap etching despite being covered in it for years!

So here it was at start of the noon. Only managed one side, was a pain with the damp. The wet sanded bonnet still needs sorting. Not going to mad on the polishing as we will be flatting it all down again soon!




























Rear quarter after a couple of passes of DP Super Swirl Eliminator on a 4 inch LC light cut spot pad.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Untouched door, polished quarter.










Front wing as it stood.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Started on the wing with the DP Super Swirl Eliminator on a 4 inch LC light cut spot pad agin. 4 passes and the sanding marks where coming out, but slowly.




























Half polished wing.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Most abbrassive product I own is SSR 2.5. Light Cut 4 inch spot pad again. 2 passes on the untouched sanded area sorted it much more easily.










Final pass with the DP Super Swirl Eliminator on a 6 inch light cut pad and we are there.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Same pad and product one pass on the door, and that side is done.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Other side, and bonnet next time we get to work on her.










You can just see in this pic overspray on the Glass, where the door was painted with the glass down. I polished the glass inside and out with the PC, no pics due to it getting dark and some rear wheels to refit.

PC four inch SFX white polishing pad and AG glass polish brough the glass up a treat. It started to lift the overspray on the Drivers window to. So I stepped up to a four inch light cut pad and AG glass polish again, overspray is all gone!

Till next time folks! Hopefully some rear calipers to paint this week if the can be unseized tommorrow.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow really impressive rich, that black looks really BLACK if you get me.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers JJ, cant wait for it be painted and see what it looks like when VM'd and RMG'd and waxed.

Was shocked how well it came up to be honest. Seemed a shame making it shiny knowing I will have to flat it for paint though!

There area couple of deep scratches down to the primer so it's going to be painted again and as he is owed a favour he's getting it all done again.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, amazing work Rich!

Can I just ask, when you PC, what formation do you work in and how fast do you go over it? I mean as in do you hold the pc and swing left to right overlaping or just work all the way accross the whole panel in 1 sweep and then go down abit and go all the way back?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks. For me witht he PC on this one:

Left to right then up and down. Very slow passes, only just moving the PC on the wet sanded panel on the Cosworth. One the front wing I divided it into 4 and did each part with lots of overlapping left to right and up and down passes.

For the final pass on the panel with a larger pad, did the whole wing in one, left to right, up and down until the polish was well worked, I would say due the damp weather, 6 passes left to right, up and down.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The home for 2 years in the field. After a wash to remove the bird crap. (Sorry Camera phone pics).


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't wait to see this one progress!!! 

Looking good so far.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

A labour of love, if I ever saw one, well done Rich
Jim


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

How is he getting it sprayed, is it a shell off and bead blasted/sand blasted or ?? 

I think if its a show car I would advise a bare shell respray just to make sure that all the metal is in good nick, I know some people spray cars and leave the door shuts, engine bay and interior the older colour but its probably better going for a shell respray.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

You have both certainly gt your work cut out with that. Top work there considering what you had to do. Results almost make a respray seem unecessary.
Keep us posted


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> How is he getting it sprayed, is it a shell off and bead blasted/sand blasted or ??
> 
> I think if its a show car I would advise a bare shell respray just to make sure that all the metal is in good nick, I know some people spray cars and leave the door shuts, engine bay and interior the older colour but its probably better going for a shell respray.


As the car has been painted once already, its going to be a flat back and paint job. Doors, boot and bonnet off. If the car had to go back to bare metal he would never get it finished. It's taken 9 years to get this far!

Fully agree though if it was mine it would be. I think with some local repairs there is no real reason that the whole car needs painting again. I think he was shocked how well it came up yesterday to be honest.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow Rich, looking great, look forward to more pics of the restoration. Just make sure he buys a closed IK to avoid sucking in all that hot air lol!!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work Rich - looking forward to further progress. Ideal test car for different pad/product combo's - just what I could do with just now.


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Aewsome work Rich, nice to see another one being saved keep up the hard work.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers all, as thing progress I will try and update things here.



WX51 TXR said:


> Nice work Rich - looking forward to further progress. Ideal test car for different pad/product combo's - just what I could do with just now.


It was nice to be able to go at it and not worry about things! Would have been usefull to try a rotary on.



Brazo said:


> Wow Rich, looking great, look forward to more pics of the restoration. Just make sure he buys a closed IK to avoid sucking in all that hot air lol!!


Dont think they had been invented back when that bad boy under there had been fitted. Will get him to have a look whats recommended for them these days!


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic!

Will keep my eyes on this thread Rich


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent work on a cult car matey - looking forward to seeing this progress


----------



## sworks16 (Dec 13, 2005)

great results, show what a pc can really do


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

A rotary would have been better, not looking forward to the bonnet!


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Excellent work on a cult car matey - looking forward to seeing this progress


I'll second that . . .


----------



## MARTIN (Jan 23, 2006)

excelent project, looking forward for progress!! keep us informed!!!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Cool project keep the pics coming :thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi, the panels are coming up lovely.Will look sweet when all done.
Good work Rich lol


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Did this ever get finished?

I was searching for Cossies and noticed this


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, everyone thinks theres an update and comes looking


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

:S I wanted to see the end result too...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Blimey a bit of an ancient thread :lol:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

first time i seen it and was an interesting read.. never looked at the date though so *DOH* :lol:

Sat:thumb:


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

satnam said:


> first time i seen it and was an interesting read.. never looked at the date though so *DOH* :lol:
> 
> Sat:thumb:


Same here, I caught the date at the bottom of the first page though so got all comfortable only to be left in suspense. What happend next?!?!?! :doublesho


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking results, cant wait for the next set of pics


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Did look for later set but couldn't see one.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

That was a fantastic read mate, amazing work on the car so far!

Can't wait to see the final thing. Great stuff


----------



## hissinsid (Nov 26, 2006)

Cossies, always loved em. You hardly ever see any on the road anymore, even whale tail escort ones. BDA engines, Garratt turbos etc. Etc. Ford made some cracking motors then and still do now. I guess I will always have that blue oval in my blood!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> The home for 2 years in the field. After a wash to remove the bird crap. (Sorry Camera phone pics).


I can't believe somebody left an awesome car like that sitting in a field?! :doublesho

Great work so far! :thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Good luck with this resto mate! :thumb:


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

There must be progress after a year surely!!!! 

Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

A messy divorce left the car in a field like that 

No progress at all, he has been busy with his bikes and has left the Cos where it is still. Plan is to paint it in the next few months when the weather improves ready for the summer. I purchased him a Cosworth DVD for Xmas to wet his appettite for it again!

It is weather sealed, on his drive, and clean now at least.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats good to hear. At least it isnt back in the field.

My uncle has a moonstone 3 door with 2500 miles on and treats it like crap. I've cleaned it once and it came up lovely.


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks amazing mate


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

amazing work 

i cant wait to see this finished


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

One of my all time favourite cars!!

My mate had a fast ford and performance ford feature diamond white 3dr, RWD, running 450bhp, it sadly came to an end about a month ago when some lovely lorry put diesel all over a roundabout, and RWD didn't like it


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

They way it is looking we are going to repaint the car again and start the rebuild from there.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich said:


> They way it is looking we are going to repaint the car again and start the rebuild from there.


shame that, but if you do keep us informed and post up some pics :thumb:


----------



## RAJVK (Jun 6, 2006)

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The car does not really need painting again Shaun, but as we have somewhere to do it now we are going to anyway. Will still be lots of polishing to do when we flat it after!

This way we can get it absolutley spot on. All good practice for when I build my Clio Cup car aswell.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking forward to the finished product. Good work so far.


----------



## wilko (Apr 24, 2006)

Cracking work to date. Definitely one of my all time favourite cars, only cossie that tops the 3 door...............is the 3 door RS500!! :thumb:


----------



## Adam (Apr 20, 2006)

one of the best cars ever! 3 door Cossie the ultimate Ford - that car is a classic, amazing, would love one - hope i can be lucky enough to own one someday. Good luck with the car, hope you can get it sorted soon.:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

just going through some old threads and found this.Hope it got saved and finished.:thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

is a old one this! any more info??


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, any updates to this one?



(Woohoo, 700th post )


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Your mate needs a run in with me and a big gun.

At least you have rescued it now! This would be better in the sub section, but I will definitely be keeping an eye on this one!!!


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

Now that is a 80's icon, still cant beleave it was in a field for two years but it is good to see that it will be on the road again


----------

